# Cornish pumping engine



## philthorn (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi all,
I have wanted to build a model engine for quite some time now but haven't been able to find one I like. Well, I finally found it and fell in love with it.
I work with steam engines from the gold mining era (1850's) in an outdoor museum so the scale I normally work with is 12" but want something smaller scale to build at home.
I found this model at one of the Cornish pumping engine houses in South Australia, fell in love with and have to give it a go. The problem is finding the drawings of it or something like it.
The engine is owned by the National Trust in Australia and to get a response to an email is nigh on impossible and has so far been proven correct so I don't hold much hope for anything more.
Is there anywhere I can get my hands on such a set of drawings?
I have some pictures of the engine through a glass cabinet so the pics aren't great but you should get the idea of what I am after.

Phil


----------



## pn0123 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hi Phil,

 here you can buy a set of drawings of the Levant Whim. This is a winding engine, working on the cornish principle.

http://www.camdenmin.co.uk/products/drawings-of-the-levant-whim
http://freespace.virgin.net/levant.mine/frameset-photo.htm

 Philip


----------



## philthorn (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks Philip, I will order that book and even if it isn't suitable, (read that as too hard to scale) I'm not too good at scaling drawings, it will be a great resource Thm:
Thanks again

Phil


----------

